
Should I Fire an Employee Who Lied to Me? - scottmsul
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/bysppe/should_i_fire_an_employee_who_lied_to_me/
======
philliphaydon
Unless time tracking is used to bill customers. Why have time tracking for
employees? Isn’t this just distrust?!?

------
duxup
A time tracker on the computer, that sends a pretty clear / negative sign
about trust from the employer.

Employees often behave as they think they are expected to...

